
Ask HN: What typefaces and display technologies were used in the Apollo MOCR? - rbanffy
I am trying to locate any photographic or documental evidence on the Apollo-era Mission Control consoles (in particular, the slow-scan TVs). So far, as I understand, the displays show images captured from cameras, with overlays on top of CRTs where computers (AFAIK, from the RTCC) generated the variable data. Some pictures show what looks like character cell based displays (with a grid of monospaced characters) and some display things that look like vector displays. I couldn&#x27;t find anything that would clearly indicate raster character based displays (reverse video would be one such cell attribute that&#x27;s exceedingly hard to do with vector displays).<p>The purpose is to recreate those fonts, like I did for the IBM 3270 terminals (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;rbanffy&#x2F;3270font)<p>I even tried Stack Exchange (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;space.stackexchange.com&#x2F;questions&#x2F;41048&#x2F;are-there-any-close-up-photos-of-the-screens-used-in-the-mocr2-from-the-apollo-e?noredirect=1) with some limited success (the movies are very interesting)<p>Is there anyone here who was involved in the MOCR&#x2F;RTCC operation (or at the recent restoration) that could shed some light into this?
======
sneak
This is a wonderful undertaking! I don’t have anything super substantive or
helpful to say here other than I think it is super cool that you are doing
this, and heartily encourage you.

~~~
rbanffy
Thank you. I suspect it'll be an interesting trip down through ancient
interactive/real-time computing, _if_ I manage to make any progress.

